# help can't play yahoo games



## salsb (Mar 8, 2005)

everytime i try to play yahoo games it will only let me sign in with my user name and pass word and choose a room. But the applet will not load. Can you please help me.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

You need to double-check that Java and JavaScript are fully enabled in your browser. Follow the steps below for your browser:

Click "Tools" in the menu bar, and then select "Internet Options."
Click the "Security" tab. For the Internet zone, be sure that the Security level is set to "Medium" or below. (If you have chosen to customize your security settings for the Internet zone, be sure that under the Java heading, "Java permissions" is not set to "Disable Java." You will want to select one of the three safety levels instead. Also be sure that under the Scripting heading, "Scripting of Java Applets" is set to "Enable" or "Prompt.")
Next, click the "Advanced" tab.
Scroll down until you see the sub heading "Java VM." 
Check the boxes next to "Java logging enabled" and "Java console enabled." (Note: If you checked the box next to "Java JIT compiler enabled" and are experiencing freezing problems, uncheck that box.)

Note to Windows XP users

By default, the Windows XP operating system comes with the Internet Explorer 6 browser without the Java Virtual Machine (JVM) installed, which is required to run Java programs such as Yahoo! Games.

If you install Windows XP over an existing installation of Windows that already has Internet Explorer with a JVM installed, then you should be able to play justs fine.

At this time Microsoft no longer provides a download of the JVM if you do not already have it installed. You are welcome to contact them for information on where to find and download this program.

However, you have the option to download Sun's Java plug-in by visiting

http://www.java.com/en/download/help/auto_install.xml

Sun is the creator of Java, and their plug-in will allow you to play Yahoo! Games.


----------

